# Meds and cramps???



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

I just like to know if Effexor or accuretic,give cramps and/or constipate?.i am not sure im in right place to ask tho....teel me if i am not


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzz, you might ask this in the antidepressant forum just for more feedback. It may also help to ask your pharmicist about it or the doctor that prescribed them.This is some info, doesn't say much about constipation or cramps, but it still maybe perhaps. That's why its best to talk to the doctor or pharmicist on this.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Forgot the link for you. http://health.yahoo.com/health/drugs/0510/1.html


----------

